# Kitchen Tents



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 
Does anyone know where I can check the prices of kitchen tents? I mean the proper kitchen tents that you see everywhere on Spanish sites, not the outhouse type. As far as I can tell they're not sold over here and I can't get on any Spanish camping accessory websites. I believe Inaca make one, and Leinwand. I just would like an idea of their cost.
Thanks


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We bought an Inaca when we were in Spain this year, best thing we ever bought, there are all different sizes, ours cost around three hundred euros,
no they are not cheap, but are very well made.

We purchased it from Cruz motor home dealers in Elche, I think they have a web site if that helps

www.inaca.es/en/cocinas

Cavaqueen


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Kinda dear that. I'd be looking for a fridgeful of Cava included.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the sound of that. Maybe I should use that in my negotiations. At least its given me the idea the 2 I've seen on Ebay are bargains. Better go bidding.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, you could check this out.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/classads/forsale/view.asp?ad=9-6-1-27640&subj=INACA+KITCHEN+TENT

Regards

Mark

This is a picture of it

http://www.inaca.es/en/cocinas.php


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kitchen tents are _ so_ yesterday...

This is the latest must-have alternative on the campgrounds of Europe.


----------



## isadora (Mar 28, 2008)

We are in Spain at the moment & BRUNNER KITCHEN TENTS are the "IN" thing. I want one & have researched the web. Amazon had one but by the time I wanted to order it said "Not available at the moment" However it was 200mx200m & cost 144 pounds. I think that RIVERSWAY LEISURE have them but a bit more expensive.

Hope this is helpful jennie


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Jenny,

Are you referring to this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/BRUNNER-Kitchen-tent-Gusto-II/dp/B004NDRMTM

If so, these are available through dealers who have a trade account with Miriad Products; their part number is 0426022N, and they are carrying stock.

Regards,
Chris


----------

